# Blogging ideas



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Couple of recent threads reminded me on my goals this year is to improve my blogs. One problem I have is content, what to write about?

Some ideas,
How to solve a certain problem like removing wallpaper, painting panelling, choosing colors or ??. Use a job to document and show the problem/solution.

Anyone got any other ideas or examples?

Here is a good article about blogging.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

When footbridge gets my site done and wordpress all set up I was thinking we should each write articles and share them with each other. We could all put backlinks to our own sites and start our own article db like many seo sites have.

The more PC's we get the more seo powar!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> When footbridge gets my site done and wordpress all set up I was thinking we should each write articles and share them with each other. We could all put backlinks to our own sites and start our own article db like many seo sites have.
> 
> The more PC's we get the more seo powar!


And take long showers into the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> When footbridge gets my site done and wordpress all set up I was thinking we should each write articles and share them with each other. We could all put backlinks to our own sites and start our own article db like many seo sites have.
> 
> The more PC's we get the more seo powar!


 
Great idea. I'd be in.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I started to get the ball rolling on a blog exchange program but the logistics keep stumping me. I don't have the time to micro manage it. If you guys want to register on the forum I set up for it, feel free. if there is enough response, I'll kick it back into high gear. 

http://contractorsblogexchange.freeforums.org/ucp.php


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

RCP said:


> Couple of recent threads reminded me on my goals this year is to improve my blogs. One problem I have is content, what to write about?
> 
> Some ideas,
> How to solve a certain problem like removing wallpaper, painting panelling, choosing colors or ??. Use a job to document and show the problem/solution.
> ...


 Blogging topics is a tough one. I usually write blog posts about what I'm doing or thinking about but always try and use the keywords I want to rank for in Google. Videos of project work are always easy blog posts. 

Also, guest blogging like a few folks are suggesting above can be very powerful. It's a great way to get a different point of view and you can write a post for their blog to reciprocate. 

RCP, on a completely different subject, how does one become a "Chick Mod" on PT? :notworthy:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> And take long showers into the wee hours of the morning.


yay!


blogs are so 2006...

I tried reading a few paint blogs once, and after three it became repetitive.

more videos would be nice, or "vlogs".


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Coat It! said:


> RCP, on a completely different subject, how does one become a "Chick Mod" on PT? :notworthy:


First...You have to come with different "standard equipment" than most members. :jester:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I like the guest blog idea. 

Agree with Wise that vlogs would be cool.


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

Try to do a blog for each jobs you do. Put some before and after pictures, write a little about the job and customer and call it done. Try to get the customer to comment on it and you could use it for testimonials also.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Coat It! said:


> RCP, on a completely different subject, how does one become a "Chick Mod" on PT? :notworthy:


You hang around long enough here and they will put you work!

The Vlogs sound interesting, how about a sample Wise?

I agree about using the content from jobs. Using Social Media, Google Alerts, current forum topics (Brian is great at that!) to see what others are talking about is another option. Doing product reviews is another. It depends on what audience you are trying to reach and what message you want to send. The new version of PT will have a blogging option may be of interest to members, check out the blogs on CT.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Don't build anything until you see what is behind the curtain at Quote Watch.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Don't build anything until you see what is behind the curtain at Quote Watch.


Troll! But he has been conspicuously absent..........


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I think you need to give something back to your real audiance (the customer). Make it worth reading by providing some tip, like how to cut in, the right product for certain applications.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> The Vlogs sound interesting, how about a sample Wise?


As soon as Dreamworks puts the final touches on it, I'll be posting links here.
You know how Spielberg is, it may be awhile.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

Exchange blog comments.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Will you protect my belongings?
What happened to oil paint
Why should I care if you have insurance
Warranties, will my painter be in business next year?
Why are you so expensive?
Good painters are expensive, so get over it!
Does the brand of paint matter?
I would paint it myself but I don't have the time
Should I hire a franchise?
What's so wrong with hiring students?
All the above will speak to the customer.
We are all so proud about our latest staining job or straight cutting lines,
but I keep finding out customers don't care as much as we like them too.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

George Z said:


> but I keep finding out customers don't care as much as we like them too.


excellent point!

google nor the internet is the answer imho, great work and responsible growth is.


----------

